#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > تعمیرات سخت افزاری  کامپیوتر های رومیزی | Desktop PC Hardware >  > بخش مربوط به سیدی رام و رایتر | CD-ROM , Writer >  >  فیلم اموزشی تعمیر  dvd رام

## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*09718*,*1000net*,*1212ali*,*1985ha*,*20solution*,*2241821*,*58mohsen*,*A.R.T*,*abbasbehest*,*ad1479*,*adak39*,*adib197*,*ahmad999*,*ahmad_1*,*ahmad_golest*,*ajabovo*,*akbarof*,*ali1243*,*ali1244*,*ali5357*,*ali8889*,*ALIB1*,*alidadm2655*,*aliimc2008*,*alin900*,*alireza85*,*alireza859*,*ali_asd314*,*am-majidi*,*aminp61*,*amir1368*,*amir3136*,*amir3561*,*amirhots*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*amir_3530*,*amm120*,*aqua_ir*,*aramis*,*arbit*,*arezoo1362*,*arman_armani*,*armhunter*,*arzon*,*asad1*,*ashkanashkan*,*ashki*,*asre2rangi*,*atinegar*,*avaclub711*,*avadis*,*avamarket*,*baset*,*behzadch*,*chamalaki*,*chehrazi*,*chelsea*,*cvxcvx*,*dj0936*,*ebiolom*,*ebrahim6531*,*edalati1*,*ehsan6651*,*ehsan762*,*elkacomputer*,*emad1367*,*emdad0033*,*emperor1980*,*erfan.samani*,*esiesi47*,*farad6300*,*faras11*,*fhfh*,*g.power*,*gharieeshgh*,*golstan*,*goonesh*,*green1367*,*GREEN_DAY*,*guia*,*hamedarash*,*hamed_hp*,*hamid ra*,*hamid_holori*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamishe*,*hamnafasto*,*hihadi*,*ho3einf*,*hojjat1353*,*hojjat9*,*hosen57*,*hoseyn1258*,*htbcom*,*h_norouzi200*,*ilali*,*imanfc*,*iman_nightli*,*jac*,*jacob*,*javamobira*,*jjajavad*,*jozef_2536*,*judo*,*kaleg*,*karbar2x*,*kareka30f*,*KAVEE*,*kavosh83*,*kesevali*,*khaki20*,*Khalili*,*kharad*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*kjavam21*,*km1212*,*kms*,*kookooli*,*l3al3y*,*lovetosh71*,*m&m1392*,*mahditala*,*mahmood13a65*,*majd2247*,*maker292*,*mani6*,*mansoor121*,*mansoureh_92*,*marichi*,*markel*,*masoud.ghara*,*massomeh66*,*mdssoft*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi-shop*,*mehdi1125*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi_m*,*mehran.*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*mey747*,*meysam.joni*,*meysampc*,*mf_gol*,*mgoly62421*,*milad_tm*,*mina110*,*mn74f*,*MNEng*,*moh.ka30r*,*mohamad d*,*mohammad-x95*,*mohammad85*,*mohammadzein*,*mohsen-d*,*mohsen1325*,*mohsenfarhad*,*mohsen_361*,*mohssen*,*mojahed2013*,*mojmoj*,*mortezablur*,*moslem.b*,*moslom*,*mostafa_2012*,*mpls*,*msmp2*,*m_reza_r*,*m_taba*,*naderjahazi*,*naserm*,*nazirshanbe2*,*nazirshanbe3*,*nazirshanbe5*,*nazirshanbeb*,*nbagheri*,*nekanews*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*nima05190000*,*nima875*,*Nimda1482*,*nozi*,*OMID.N.F*,*omidtimes*,*omidwebs*,*online_on*,*oorooj*,*orpine85*,*paarsianco*,*PARASHM*,*parsa2000*,*parsa_soltani*,*paveh.repair*,*payam11452*,*PEDRAM1359*,*peymanelec*,*phoseini1357*,*prtnet*,*rahpar*,*rasha_rigit*,*rashidd*,*reaper*,*repair_pclt*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*reza01j*,*reza102030*,*rezaeoc*,*rezahhh*,*rezasaki*,*reza_476*,*reza_biham*,*rodbast90*,*ropshop*,*rostamikola*,*rouza*,*s0r05h*,*s23a*,*sa48*,*sadra66*,*saeed rafat*,*saeedka*,*saeedsade*,*sahar20*,*sajad72*,*samoraei*,*sanchez*,*sanjoon*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*sepenta1981*,*shahin81*,*shahrakeman*,*Shayan_Sobhi*,*shiri_3h*,*shovaliesia*,*sirosanbari*,*SN20TR*,*soheyl4tiger*,*sohrab.roozb*,*solitudeman*,*stux*,*t.taha*,*tadbirsabz*,*tahaali9095*,*tamimafshin*,*tamirkaram*,*tanha_javad*,*tekno*,*thf*,*tohidfilm*,*tone*,*toopa*,*top2002*,*TRZ*,*vahid127*,*vahid183*,*vahidnajafi*,*vahid_usb*,*valli_62*,*villy*,*ww9*,*yadham*,*yahya1379*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zabih3862*,*zidane0*,*Zigorat220*,*zst*,*zxcvbn6990*,*~H03in~*,*آزاد فکوریان*,*آشنا2*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*ساجدیان*,*سفیر امید*,*صهیب*,*عا بد زاده*,*علی علی دادی*,*فرشاد زادعی*,*كرامت*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مهدي2*,*مهدی جون 1*,*نوید توکلی*,*نویدی*,*همتا*,*ورداده*,*♦Nosrat♦*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*20solution*,*2241821*,*A.R.T*,*ab1hosini*,*abashe*,*abbasbehest*,*ahmad999*,*ahmad_1*,*ahmad_golest*,*akbarof*,*ali1243*,*ALIB1*,*alidadm2655*,*alin900*,*alireza85*,*am-majidi*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*amir_3530*,*amm120*,*aqua_ir*,*aramis*,*arbit*,*arman_armani*,*arzon*,*asad1*,*ashki*,*asre2rangi*,*atinegar*,*avadis*,*avamarket*,*baset*,*chelsea*,*dj0936*,*edalati1*,*emad1367*,*emdad0033*,*esiesi47*,*farad6300*,*farhadj*,*fhfh*,*g.power*,*GREEN_DAY*,*guia*,*hamedarash*,*hamed_hp*,*hamid ra*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamishe*,*ho3einf*,*hojjat1353*,*hoseyn1258*,*h_norouzi200*,*imanfc*,*jac*,*javamobira*,*jjajavad*,*jozef_2536*,*judo*,*kaleg*,*karbar2x*,*KAVEE*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*KHOSHTIP2011*,*kms*,*kookooli*,*lovetosh71*,*mahmood13a65*,*majd2247*,*mani6*,*mansoor121*,*mansoureh_92*,*masoud.ghara*,*mdssoft*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi1125*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdi20961*,*mehran.*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*meysam.joni*,*meysampc*,*mf_gol*,*mhadi*,*mina110*,*MNEng*,*moh.ka30r*,*mohamad d*,*mohammad-x95*,*mohsen1325*,*mojahed2013*,*mojmoj*,*moslem.b*,*moslom*,*mostafa3600*,*mostafa_2012*,*mpls*,*msmp2*,*m_reza_r*,*m_taba*,*naderjahazi*,*nazirshanbe2*,*nazirshanbe3*,*nazirshanbeb*,*nekanews*,*NICHICON*,*Nimda1482*,*nozi*,*omidtimes*,*omidwebs*,*online_on*,*oorooj*,*orpine85*,*parsa_soltani*,*paveh.repair*,*pawa*,*payam11452*,*prtnet*,*rasha_rigit*,*rashidd*,*repair_pclt*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*reza01j*,*rezaeoc*,*rezahhh*,*rezasaki*,*reza_476*,*ropshop*,*rostamikola*,*rouza*,*s0r05h*,*sa48*,*saeed rafat*,*sajad72*,*samoraei*,*sanchez*,*sanjoon*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*shahin81*,*SN20TR*,*sohrab.roozb*,*stux*,*t.taha*,*tadbirsabz*,*tamirkaram*,*tanha_javad*,*tekno*,*thf*,*tone*,*TRZ*,*vahid183*,*vahid_usb*,*valli_62*,*villy*,*ww9*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*zabih3862*,*آزاد فکوریان*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*سفیر امید*,*صهیب*,*عا بد زاده*,*علی علی دادی*,*فرشاد زادعی*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*نویدی*,*ورداده*

----------


## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*20solution*,*2241821*,*A.R.T*,*ahmad_1*,*ahmad_golest*,*akbarof*,*ali1243*,*alidadm2655*,*alin900*,*alireza85*,*am-majidi*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*amir_3530*,*amm120*,*aqua_ir*,*aramis*,*arbit*,*arman_armani*,*asad1*,*ashki*,*atinegar*,*avadis*,*avamarket*,*behzadch*,*chelsea*,*emdad0033*,*esiesi47*,*GREEN_DAY*,*guia*,*hamedarash*,*hamed_hp*,*hamid ra*,*hamid_nadery*,*hamishe*,*ho3einf*,*hojjat1353*,*hojjat9*,*h_norouzi200*,*jjajavad*,*jozef_2536*,*judo*,*kaleg*,*KAVEE*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*kms*,*kookooli*,*maha600700*,*mahmood13a65*,*majd2247*,*mani6*,*mansoor121*,*mansoureh_92*,*masoud.ghara*,*mdssoft*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdi20961*,*mehran.*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*meysampc*,*mina110*,*MNEng*,*moh.ka30r*,*mohamad d*,*mohsen1325*,*mojahed2013*,*moslem.b*,*moslom*,*mostafa_2012*,*mpls*,*msmp2*,*m_reza_r*,*m_taba*,*naderjahazi*,*nazirshanbe2*,*nazirshanbe3*,*nazirshanbeb*,*nekanews*,*NICHICON*,*Nimda1482*,*nozi*,*omidtimes*,*omidwebs*,*online_on*,*oorooj*,*parsa_soltani*,*pawa*,*prtnet*,*rasha_rigit*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*reza01j*,*rezahhh*,*rezasaki*,*reza_476*,*ropshop*,*rouza*,*s0r05h*,*sa48*,*samoraei*,*sanchez*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*shahin81*,*SN20TR*,*stux*,*t.taha*,*tadbirsabz*,*tamirkaram*,*tanha_javad*,*tekno*,*thf*,*TRZ*,*vahid_usb*,*valli_62*,*villy*,*ww9*,*yx700*,*zabih3862*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*صهیب*,*عا بد زاده*,*علی علی دادی*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مهدی جون 1*,*نویدی*

----------


## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*20solution*,*2241821*,*A.R.T*,*adak39*,*ahmad_1*,*ahmad_golest*,*akbarof*,*alidadm2655*,*am-majidi*,*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*amir_3530*,*amm120*,*aramis*,*arbit*,*arman_armani*,*asad1*,*ashki*,*atinegar*,*avadis*,*chehrazi*,*edalati1*,*emdad0033*,*emperor1980*,*esiesi47*,*GREEN_DAY*,*guia*,*hamedarash*,*hamed_hp*,*hamid ra*,*hamid_nadery*,*ho3einf*,*hojjat1353*,*hojjat9*,*ispereh*,*jac*,*jjajavad*,*jozef_2536*,*judo*,*kaleg*,*KAVEE*,*kavosh83*,*Khalili*,*kms*,*kookooli*,*maha600700*,*mahmood13a65*,*mani6*,*mansoor121*,*mansoureh_92*,*masoud.ghara*,*mdssoft*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi136666*,*mehdi20961*,*mehran.*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*meysampc*,*MNEng*,*moh.ka30r*,*mohamad d*,*mohsen1325*,*mojahed2013*,*moslom*,*mostafa_2012*,*mpls*,*msmp2*,*naderjahazi*,*nazirshanbe2*,*nazirshanbe5*,*nazirshanbeb*,*nekanews*,*NICHICON*,*Nimda1482*,*nozi*,*omidtimes*,*omidwebs*,*online_on*,*oorooj*,*paarsianco*,*parsa_soltani*,*pawa*,*pawa1*,*prtnet*,*rasha_rigit*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*rezaeoc*,*rezahhh*,*rezasaki*,*reza_476*,*ropshop*,*rouza*,*s0r05h*,*sa48*,*saeed rafat*,*samoraei*,*sanchez*,*sardarshams*,*sattar62*,*shahin81*,*SHAHRAMPS*,*SN20TR*,*t.taha*,*tadbirsabz*,*tamirkaram*,*tanha_javad*,*tekno*,*thf*,*TRZ*,*vahid_usb*,*villy*,*yx700*,*zabih3862*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*صابری*,*صهیب*,*فرشاد زادعی*,*مرتضی بارمان*,*مهدي2*,*نویدی*

----------


## Reza Abbaspour

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirkeivan3*,*amirtopoll*,*hamed_hp*,*hamid_nadery*,*ho3einf*,*jozef_2536*,*kavosh83*,*khoshbin*,*mdssoft*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*reza-r*

----------


## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*akbarof*,*amirkeivan3*,*hamed_hp*,*ho3einf*,*kavosh83*,*mehrdad2003*,*meigoon*,*Reza Abbaspour*,*reza-r*,*sardarshams*

----------


## Reza Abbaspour

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hamed_hp*,*ho3einf*,*kavosh83*,*khoshbin*,*maha600700*,*mehrdad2003*,*reza-r*

----------


## hamed_hp

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ho3einf*,*kavosh83*,*khoshbin*,*mehdi136666*,*mehrdad2003*,*reza-r*

----------


## khoshbin

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*akbarof*,*ashki*,*dj0936*,*hamed_hp*,*ho3einf*,*kavosh83*,*mehdi136666*,*mehrdad2003*,*reza-r*

----------


## pawa

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*kavosh83*

----------


## oorooj

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amirkeivan3*,*kavosh83*,*khoshbin*,*mehdi136666*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

